# Very Newby Question



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

So my 16 year old son and I just bought our first kayaks this past weekend. We are hauling them in the back of our pickup truck and they extend well beyond the bed. We are looking at bed extenders, but also concerned about lighting if traveling after dark. We are using a flag during the daytime but do not want to restrict our travels to daytime only. Any ideas on easily rigging a light on that extended load? I have looked for different "temporary" lighting but only finding magnetic lights right now. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think something as simple as maybe a red glow stick tied to the back of the kayaks. Like on the handles of the back of each kayak. Glow sticks are inexpensive and it wouldent take much time to attach one when transiting at night.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunshine17 said:


> I think something as simple as maybe a red glow stick tied to the back of the kayaks. Like on the handles of the back of each kayak. Glow sticks are inexpensive and it wouldent take much time to attach one when transiting at night.


+1 there are good re-useable glow sticks that could fit the bill.

FYI, I put multiple kayaks in the back of my truck day and night with no issues so far.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

If your looking for extenders just get one from harbor freight and use the 20 percent off coupon. I can't understand why people pay 100 plus for a piece of metal that sticks out the back of the truck. (No offense to those that have). While you are there get some reflective plastic things (don't know what to call them but they are like bicycle reflectors but larger) and stick those on the extended. They won't be at the back of the kayak but will still draw attention to the flag that's on there.


----------



## dublittle (Jan 21, 2016)

Harbor Freight also sells a little battery operated triangle LED red light that you can hang on the back. Very inexpensive


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Working on it now.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe something like this attached somehow to the handle.
http://www.luckyoutdoor.com/cool-ba...d-tail-rear-light-for-mountain-road-bike.html

By the way, can you post a pick of how you transport two kayaks in the bed of your truck? I have two Feel Free Lure 11.5s that i have been transporting on a utility trailer. They are quite wide though.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

So this is probably way overkill, but during the flooding rain this past weekend, my son and I took on the project of mounting trailer lights to a bed extender. Now that it's done, I am glad it's done.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well.... you sir went above and beyond and should possible make a patent for this. haha. so much for the glow sticks, you figured this out. good job!!!!!


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

I wont knock you for it. I was going to do the exact same thing until my friends and wife told me I was crazy. I tend to go overboard on everything I do as well.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Bobby, I got some ribbing as well and then just yesterday I heard of someone hauling a canoe in a pickup truck and the troubles that ensued. I think I will get one more tie-down strap!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

bamacpa said:


> Maybe something like this attached somehow to the handle.
> http://www.luckyoutdoor.com/cool-ba...d-tail-rear-light-for-mountain-road-bike.html
> 
> By the way, can you post a pick of how you transport two kayaks in the bed of your truck? I have two Feel Free Lure 11.5s that i have been transporting on a utility trailer. They are quite wide though.


Bamacpa - I just saw your post -- I will take a pic next time I load them up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just get a pool noodle fer the metal crossbar and some gorilla tape and you are good to go. As fer tie downs, harbor freight has a 4 pack of these long green cinch straps I use on my yaks w/ a over the cab carrier. I use a minimum of 4 on each yak then usually ratchet strap over both on the front and back! Never be to careful or lazy strapping em down!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Loaded kayaks and ready to go!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Bamacpa - Kayaks on truck


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

Harbor frieght also sells reflective tape for like $6


----------

